# 3" Letter Templates?



## budcurtis (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anyone sell a 3" lettering templates? :help: I'm trying to make a US Coast Guard Boat Registration sign and the USCG requires 3" lettering.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

MS Word. A scrollsaw and router guide bushes will do the job.


----------



## budcurtis (Jan 31, 2010)

Mike Wingate said:


> MS Word. A scrollsaw and router guide bushes will do the job.


My wife was suggesting something similar. Do you mean create my own set of templates with a scroll saw using MS Word to print out on paper the original font?

I have searched the internet for a few hours and couldn't find any 3" templates. I guess no one sells them.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Do what your wife suggests. Or have you got access to a laser cutter?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud

The scroll saw is a great way to make your own,you can make them look like inlay type letters with the over lay way, they can be recess or proud or the floating type letters, a great way to made signs.

Router Forums - View Single Post - 5" Letters Routered

=========


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the older Craftsman templates made 3" letters.


----------

